# Possible to install Win on Android tablet



## Windyfly

Hi, newbie here to ask help. Hope post at right place. 
Got a tablet recently, but found most Win apps have no compatible version to run on tablet. So, I want to reboot the tablet pc and install a Win 7 version because also noticed there are some Win tablet. It would work in the way, isnt' it? 
The tablet got from a chinese online store, the link to the item is here.


----------



## Basementgeek

*Re: Possible to install Win on tablet*

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

I would say no, your system only meets the minium requirements to run Win7.

Download the Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor :

Free Download PC Upgrade Advisor Windows 7 Hardware Programs Issues

BG


----------



## Windyfly

*Re: Possible to install Win on tablet*

Thanks Basementgeek, really appreciated.
I will download and see it work or not. 
Also contact the manufacturer, they said probably would not support the Window os due to the hardware spec., is so? are these Android Tablet all can't run Window os?


----------



## Go The Power

*Re: Possible to install Win on tablet*

Hello Windyfly,

I would recommend reading over this website to be able to find a tablet that would run Win7:

Windows Tablet


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Possible to install Win on tablet*

The android tablets run the Android OS.

Windows tablets run Windows OS.


----------



## Sarah Newton

*Re: Possible to install Win on tablet*

Windows usually comes inbuilt on the tablet.


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Possible to install Win on tablet*



Sarah Newton said:


> Windows usually comes inbuilt on the tablet.


If it's a Windows tablet. The tablet he linked to clearly says Android OS.

So it comes inbuilt with Android.


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: Possible to install Win on tablet*

I have Googled 'Windows on Android' and found many people asking the same question. I could not find any replies saying yes or detailing how it is done.

I can only presume that it is not possible


----------



## pharoah

I have heard of android being ported to x86,but not the other way around.also the hardware on most android tablets couldn't handle windows

Sent from my augen gentouch78 android tablet via tapatalk


----------



## DonaldG

Thanks for that Pharoah - It sort of confirms that windows is a no-no on Android machines


----------

